# SolarGary's website



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Iffn you all are interested in solar for anything and DIY projects, SolarGary has a great site. WOW!

We're in need of some info and stuff and he's got a ton of info which is going to help us tremendously.

Just plugging for him. He doesn't sell anything just gives away lots and lots of info and projects and things we'd not thought of before.

Thanks!


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks.

A number or the projects on Build It Solar have come from people on this forum.

I've been slacking off on the solar the last few months while working on another project, but getting back into it.

Gary


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, he has a great site. I have it linked to on my blog. I always check it out there first before doing a search on the search engines.


----------

